# How Fast Does An F-250 Go?



## CA-NYCamper

So, I'm on the interstate in my Legacy GT, comfortably doing 80 mph with the traffic, when out of nowhere, I see massive F-250 grille coming up fast. I move over a lane and feel the rush of the truck blow by doing at least 90! Looked like he had room to go too - speed, not roadway..it was the interstate north of NYC at 5:30 PM!

Not to start a thread about how fast you've gone in your F-250, but man, I have to believe it'd be hard to stop all that momentum at that speed.


----------



## wolfwood

All I have to say .... is ...... *YIKES![*/size]


----------



## Oregon_Camper

had my 350 up to about 75 (no trailer) and there was PLENTY more power.


----------



## battalionchief3

Stock, 99 MPH, the computer stops it their. If its been modified, no telling. Probably where it tachs out at, say 3250 rpm's. I had a 7.3 up to 110 mph once, the turbo was singing.....then it hit 3250, bucked a few times and I took my foot off the pedel.


----------



## bradnjess

Oregon_Camper said:


> had my 350 up to about 75 (no trailer) and there was PLENTY more power.


I don't have a Ford but diesels in general, when they are nice and hot they just want to go. I've looked down at the speedometer while on the interstate and was above 80 and it didn't even feel like it (no trailer of course). Cruise control is a must for me on long trips.

Brad


----------



## SoCalOutback

A stock F250 from 2003 (maybe before 2003 but I know for sure 2003 and on) and on will de-fuel at 99 mph. I know that a 2005 F250 6.0 PSD that has been tuned and reprogrammed will go much faster then that, I won't say how fast or how I know


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

I have had plenty of cars including a '70 RoadRunner that ran low 11's that were obviously much quicker. My V10 SuperDuty is the first vehicle I have ever had where the throttle feels so....deep. I love the powertrain in this truck. In passing situations I have had it at 80mph...maybe 85mph. That is all I want to see it do. I have so much more fun between 0-65mph towing.

My dream is to rebuild my '71 'Cuda with a current-gen hemi crate-motor powertrain - the 6.1l version, and drop a current-gen manual trans in it that I can shift with my pistol-grip shifter then re-do the interior to a modern style. I might just mini-tub it and stuff 18's in the wheelwells







Then again, I might just sell it as a project car too but DW has to approve since I asked her hand in marriage while out on a cruise one beautiful West Texas evening









-CC


----------



## egregg57

My Garmin GPS top speed will prove it, 96.8 MPH.....

I had an inch or so left of accelerator left. I was "playing" with a BMW C320.

He lost.


----------



## Nathan

Ok, let's all slow those super duty's down! Remember that's nearly 4 tons of steel you're moving..... In other words a LOT of kinetic energy!


----------



## Joonbee

Cruise control is a must for me on long trips.

Brad
[/quote]

X2. Those times when you look down and say "whoa" and I look over at DW (who actually drives the truck everyday) and say " Wow it really doesn't feel like we are going xxMPH".

My Chevy is tuned (a little)







and the tuner allows you to remove the speed limiter and set it for up to 200mph. Guess they figure that to be a good round number, cant imagine any streetable truck going that fast or any reason too. But I know that with the modifications you can make to diesels today, they will run with any "sports car" made today. I want to keep my truck for way to long to test the limits, but have seen video of trucks set up similarly that will do burnouts in 4WD and run the 1/4 mile in the 11 sec range.

I'm happy with being able to pass when I want to and tow my OB with ease and worry free. I try to raise the mpg's, not the speed. Like I said above it is DW daily driver and OUR tow vehicle.

Also it is a good idea to just get out of the way when you see a big diesel barreling at you like that, because it is most likely a teenager. Alot of them are going the big diesel route these days instead of the "Souped up" Honda. THey are just faster. Don't worry the turbo or trans will grenade down the road, so you will ultimatley get to you destination first.


----------



## mountainlady56

I didn't need a "souped-up" Honda......I went over 90MPH taking Jimmy to the ER when he was little. As far as in a truck? Depends on how mad the woman behind the wheel gets at her "then-husband" when she's VERY pregnant and he flirts with a lady driving a BMW, and doesn't realize wifey noticed.
Guess how big his eyes got???















Darlene


----------



## California Jim

Got on the next on-ramp of a previously closed freeway with my 5.7 1999 Burb once. Was so pleased to find a totally empty freeway that I mashed it to the floor and held it there until it shut down at about 99 as mentioned. Looks like many are tuned that way stock.


----------



## CA-NYCamper

This was really informative! Thanks all for the responses. Some cool reading...


----------



## GlacierPeaks

A while back I read an article about a company that took a 2005 f-250 4 door, stock except for the SCT programmer and 4 "race track" tires, put her on the track to see what she could do. The driver quit just shy of 150 MPH but said it was still accelerating hard.


----------



## Jelly Donut

Joonbee said:


> I try to raise the mpg's, not the speed. Like I said above it is DW daily driver and OUR tow vehicle.


Oh, Joonbee, how things have changed......I never thought I would ever hear "MPG's" coming out of your mouth. Remember when it was....how loud can we make it.....or how high can we lift this truck....or (an oldy but a goody) how many cans of primer do we need to paint this truck?!

Now we are older and wiser







and thinking about MPG's!!!

(But we both know our trucks, yours more than mine, can are still loud and fast







)


----------



## Joonbee

Jelly Donut said:


> I try to raise the mpg's, not the speed. Like I said above it is DW daily driver and OUR tow vehicle.


Oh, Joonbee, how things have changed......I never thought I would ever hear "MPG's" coming out of your mouth. Remember when it was....how loud can we make it.....or how high can we lift this truck....or (an oldy but a goody) how many cans of primer do we need to paint this truck?!

Now we are older and wiser







and thinking about MPG's!!!

(But we both know our trucks, yours more than mine, can are still loud and fast







)
[/quote]

JD.

Given your own last sentence. I like to think or dare I say rationalize. Our thinking hasn't exactly changed, but we have added some new parameters. Obviously still loud and fast, but with better mpg's.

Wait a minute that actually makes us sound smarter.







Of course there will be many that know us, who will argue that point easily. We have given them plenty of ammo over the years.

Jim


----------



## forceten

My 2500 (v10) was doing 85 regularly on the way back from lakeshore with the trailer (5th wheel) on board. No problems. Until of course i started looking at MPG and gas usage! I now do a healthy 60-65 and try not to go faster. Added 3 miles per gallon to my usage so an extra 100 miles per tank full.

Without trailer my 2500 is a beast. When I first picked it up to drive home i wasn't use to the extra power.Just hit the gas pedal liek i do with my F150 and the tires spun and the truck went lurching forward. I got use to the power and am real light on the pedal now. But if you tromp on it - its just a beast.

Shame it uses so much gas.


----------



## Lmbevard

I've had the Dodge up to 80 cruising across I80 in Nebraska but not faster. the beast loved it and ran right along with the big rigs. Fastest I usually go with the 5er on back is 65+ but usually run 55- 60 to save fuel (2 mpg difference between 55 and 65). The unit runs better at a higher speed but don't like the fact that if things start to go wrong, I have less control at the higher speed.

In my younger days I took a '65 chevelle 283 2 bbl with 2 speed auto to 135 mph and a 650 BSA motorcycle to over 120. I miss those fun days.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Lets see...Challenger....120

GMC duelly while towing 31FQBHS......80...but not very long


----------



## CA-NYCamper

tdvffjohn said:


> Lets see...Challenger....120
> 
> GMC duelly while towing 31FQBHS......80...but not very long


John - just visited your gallery. Some pretty nice mods you've done, and I bet without the 31, you'd fly in that truck!


----------



## forceten

Lmbevard said:


> I've had the Dodge up to 80 cruising across I80 in Nebraska but not faster. the beast loved it and ran right along with the big rigs. Fastest I usually go with the 5er on back is 65+ but usually run 55- 60 to save fuel (2 mpg difference between 55 and 65).


Really? So if I go from 65 down to 55 it will add another 2mpg? I was happy to gain 3mpg going from 85 down to 65. But another 2 would be great! an extra 70 miles per tankful.


----------



## nynethead

All i know is coming back up route 80 in PA after dropping the 5'er off at the dealer i had someone cut me off so bad in a new BMW that i had to lock up the brakes to avoid hitting them. I honked the horn and they flipped me the bird and you know i wasn't accepting that. he was shocked when he couldn't lose me in his so called little race car going up hill, It took going 90 but i caught him. and the truck wasn't even breathing heavy and had a lot more pedal to go.

thou when towing I never exceed 65 as that is what the tires are rated for.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

tdvffjohn said:


> Lets see...Challenger....120
> 
> GMC duelly while towing 31FQBHS......80...but not very long


Easy on that E-Body







Had the RR up to around 110 at the end of a bunch of low 11 passes down the 1320 but no more. Back during the bachelor days, I had a Volvo C70 that saw 145 once. Fastest ride I ever had was a 10 day babysit of a friends GSX-R 750. I gave it everything it had through 4th, hit it for a few seconds in 5th then let off, looked down and the speedo coming back down past 125. That bike scared me.

-CC


----------

